# Captured Snow Leopard in Afghanistan



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

This is a sad story

http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1972402,00.html

I remember seeing the footage on the Planet Earth series about how elusive the snow leopard is


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

The photos

http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1972406_2088244,00.html


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Crap. I'm way too tender-hearted to read these stories. We need a "crying" emoticon.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

sniff.

Humans are the worst custodians this planet has ever seen. Every last one of us. Some worse than others.


----------



## Racer (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.


----------

